# BB Wilderness vs. BB Freedom



## tmc1073 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello!

I need some advice on which is better for my dog, Wilderness or Freedom.

I switched my dog over to BB Wilderness about a month and a half/two months ago because he was having stomach issues that kept recurring (he was previously on Purina One SmartBlend). He's been doing amazing since I switched him, he's got more energy, he's back to being playful and he loves the food. However, I read something recently about dogs that are not very active do better on a diet with less protein because the excess protein can be hard on their kidneys. My dog, while playful and energetic, is not active the majority of the time. He spends most of the day being, as my mother would say, a "lump" while I'm at work. On my days off, though, he's much more active. 

So my question is kind of twofold, has anyone experienced kidney issues while feeding their dog BB Wilderness and should I consider switching my dog to BB Freedom?

Thanks!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Why not feed both? I've heard about protein-kidney problem but haven't experienced it "personally", so I'm not able to help there.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

tmc1073 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some advice on which is better for my dog, Wilderness or Freedom.
> 
> ...


The more you drive up calories from carbohydrates the more lethargic and less active your dog will be. So unless you want a greater "lump" going to a higher carb fare is not in your interest. If you instead fed a higher-fat higher-protein (low-carbohydrate) you'd see stamina increase significantly.

Bill


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would you trust a dog food that has had multiple recalls? There are several who have never had a recall - the fav at our house is VeRUS, which also happens to be a company who send free samples and supports rescue dogs trained to help US Veterans. If you go to the verus website (VeRUSPetFoods.com), you'll be able to look at the nutritional analysis and ingredients for each formula. Verus has been in business for almost 30 years and has never had a recall. Depending on where you live you might have to order it, but PetFlow has an auto-ship function, so you just have to wait for it to come in the mail. VeRus is not significantly cheaper than BB & it's a lot more trustworthy.


----------



## DachshundDad (Sep 22, 2017)

I am new to the forum, but I know enough to say that Blue Buffalo charges a premium price for a dog food that is good, but not super premium. You should look into a food by Champion Pet Foods. Their Orijen line is quite possibly the best dry food on the market by far - and the price is not to much more than Blue.


----------



## gemma23426 (Sep 7, 2017)

tmc1073 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some advice on which is better for my dog, Wilderness or Freedom.
> 
> ...


My choice is freedom.


----------

